# Best Tower Speaker under 20k for my LED TV



## manistar (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,,

Suggest me a good tower speaker for my 42" LED TV. 
I am not sure what is so good about tower speaker but always fascinated about it and wanted to buy that.

My Budget is 20k.
Wall mountable is big +

TIA


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 1, 2013)

what receiver/amp you have??


----------



## manistar (Jan 2, 2013)

i like to connect my TV audio out to it.


----------



## Empirial (Jan 4, 2013)

In that case you will need a speaker with inbuilt amplifier b'coz a tv alone can't run tower speakers. I'd suggest you to look at Intex IT-12000 SUF, Mitashi TWR 90FUR or Zebronics T9500RUCF.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 7, 2013)

check hifivision.com & olx for any deals on budget amplifiers/AVR & floorstanders or a combo of both. you might have to stretch your budget a little. may we please know your location?


----------



## gauravr (Jan 22, 2013)

Empirial said:


> In that case you will need a speaker with inbuilt amplifier b'coz a tv alone can't run tower speakers. I'd suggest you to look at Intex IT-12000 SUF, Mitashi TWR 90FUR or Zebronics T9500RUCF.



I heard Intex IT-10800 in intex showroom in GIP mall noida, its really awsome piece if u look for budget speaker.


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 24, 2013)

Empirial said:


> In that case you will need a speaker with inbuilt amplifier b'coz a tv alone can't run tower speakers. I'd suggest you to look at Intex IT-12000 SUF, Mitashi TWR 90FUR or Zebronics T9500RUCF.



You're kidding, right?


----------

